# Kühler per Software abschalten



## Suchfunktion (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo leutz..
bzw. guten Morgen. 

Also, ich hab mir nen Thermaltek-Lüfter von meinem bruder geschnappt, aber das mistding is lauter als n Staubsauger..

Ich habe von nem Bekannten gehört, es gibt die möglichkeit,
dass der Kühler immer abgeschaltet wird, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird,
also kühler bleibt bis zu einer bestimmten temperatur aus, dann schaltet er sich an, kühlt wieder alles ab, und geht wieder aus..

Das doofe ding ist mir viel zu laut und ich habe keine lust/zeit inne stadt zu fahren und mir nen neuen zu kaufen.. 

Weiss jemand, wie ich das halt realisieren kann, mit dem kühler zeitweise ausschalten?

Danke schonmal im Voraus 

bye


----------



## NuLL (26. Januar 2004)

Erstmal die Frage: CPU Kühler oder nen Gehäuse Kühler?

Wenns nen CPU Kühler ist ist es NICHT zu empfehlen die CPU nicht zu kühlen ... wenn dieser Prozess einmal versagt dann springt der Lüfter nichtmehr an und du hast einen defekten CPU in den Händen ... ich empfehle dir daher dir ein Potentiometer zu kaufen welches du zwischen Netzteil und den Lüfter klemmst ... damit kannst du die Drehzahl regeln und somit auch die Lautstärke eben dieses Lüfters!


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Januar 2004)

Jo, is cpu-kühler..

Najamomentan isses so, dass mein rechner sich bei 40°C automatisch abschaltet.. mein cpu-kuehler powert und powert und powert.. ohne ende.. natuerlich is das auch ziemlich laut..

Habe meinen cpu bei konstanten 28°C, is auch schoen und gut, aber ich wuerde schon 10-20°C mehr riskieren, wenn das alles dadurch leiser wird..
verstehste

Also, gibt es eine moeglichkeit, ohne vergewaltigung der hardware, also alles ueber software steuerbar?

danke im voraus


----------



## NuLL (27. Januar 2004)

Ich weiß ja nich was das fürn CPU ist aber AMD und Intel sagen erst ab Temperaturen über 75 Grad wirds kritisch ... und auf 70 Würde ich die Grenze setzen und einfach mal den Lüfter rutnerregeln und zwar mit Hardware


----------



## Suchfunktion (28. Januar 2004)

naja, das is softwarebasierend, dass er sich bei 40°C abschaltet weil mein scheiss rechner wird eigentlich nur 4C heiss wenn der kuehler ausgeht, und dann wirds verdaaaaammt schnell heiss.. is halt noch son oldschool 1,2GHz AMD Athlon C
is ueber 2 1/2 jahre alt das ding..
und in dem alter sollte man auf alles vorbereitet sein


----------

